# I feel like bigfoot



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I knew that today was the day. look what was waiting for me...


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHA 
You thoght the boxes were full


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

I saw the Acid's and thought...WTF is he thinking....

LOL, nice one...what made you bid on the empties?


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

good stuff


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Rowdymon said:


> I saw the Acid's and thought...WTF is he thinking....
> 
> LOL, nice one...what made you bid on the empties?


the emptyes are for the lot 29 bundles I have coming in, lots of singles by the same manufacture, and for when I buy a bundle w/o a box.

plus my humi looks real full


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Acids?? :brick:

If you need more, I have a bunch I can always shoot your direction


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very funny


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Now that is some funny A$$ action right there!!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

thats funny right there, I don't care who you are!!!


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

I wish I could have seen your face and heard your blood pump right before you found out the were empty.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

You are warped :lol:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I did get one full box of the purios indos and a ten pack of ghurka


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

threecrazychefs said:


> I wish I could have seen your face and heard your blood pump right before you found out the were empty.


I knew the empties were on the way. 2.00 each from CI


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

That is good stuff right there, but seriously... ACIDS?


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

That would have been quite a haul if they were full......


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

the acid box is for my dog rockets


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nicely done! Would have been perfect if you left the boxes close for this thread to see what people would say then post the open boxes later....hmmmm......I may have to keep that in mind....


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Nicely done! Would have been perfect if you left the boxes close for this thread to see what people would say then post the open boxes later....hmmmm......I may have to keep that in mind....


I should have taken a pic of a paper saID "WAIT FOR IT"


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

YES! :lol:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

That's some funny stuff Mike. Nice one! :helloooo:

CD


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

cool :biggrin:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

:roflmao: thats funny!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

as u can tell, CI back ordered some cigars on me


----------

